# What do you have on your cabin sole?



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Our new-to-us Bristol has some old carpet remnants on the cabin sole, and the unrelenting humidity here has it feeling rather damp - not to mention that it's contributing to the stuffy atmosphere down below. 

What do you have on the sole? Would Berber or something similar be less likely to trap the moisture? We're debating putting in Pergo (although we prefer real wood), but that would be an off-season project. 

Thanks.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheap indoor/outdoor carpet. Easy to take outside and dry when necessary. When it gets too ratty I throw it away and get some more.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

What's under the carpet? Could you just tidy that up and leave it? Not a fan of carpet on a boat.


----------



## kedujo (Jun 28, 2013)

We are on the 3rd week of owning our "new to us" Windrose 26'. I just pulled up the previous owners installed carpet and cleaned all the glue, it was disgusting. We're looking at Dri-Deck or just going with Kiwigrip.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

What do I have on my cabin sole?

Beer cans.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been looking at this indoor outdoor carpet. Kinda fun. Funky perhaps. 
Teak Carpet


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

killarney_sailor said:


> What's under the carpet? Could you just tidy that up and leave it? Not a fan of carpet on a boat.


It's painted marine grade plywood under the carpet, but it's pretty ratty looking. We'd need to sand it a bit and paint it.

I'm not a big fan of the carpet either, but I like how it feels in bare feet.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

dvuyxx said:


> I've been looking at this indoor outdoor carpet. Kinda fun. Funky perhaps.
> Teak Carpet


Wow, that looks intriguing. Thanks for the link!


----------



## WesAllen (Oct 13, 2005)

Smack, how many square feet to a twelve pack?


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Argh!


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

I have dri-dek to provide airflow, topped by puzzle mats from the dollar store to provide cushioning and insulation, topped off with carpet remnant.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

killarney_sailor said:


> What's under the carpet? Could you just tidy that up and leave it? Not a fan of carpet on a boat.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of carpet on a boat, either. The big however is, while I love the look of a teak floor, I like the warmth that carpet provides during the winter months. So, the carpet won out over installing a teak floor.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

last I heard.. pergo is made of pressed wood. I doubt it would survive a single season on the cabin sole.


----------



## joyinPNW (Jan 7, 2013)

We bought our boat with the intentions of doing some local racing but we wanted the boat to be comfortable for multiweek cruising, too. The floor of our Beneteau 35s5 was beautiful wood and the previous owners just had some throw rugs. I wanted something that would have some traction, be removable to clean easily, and fairly low cost. I found some very thick, rubber outdoor mats, that, when lined up horizontally, fit perfectly. Plus, in our climate here, it protects the floor from wet feet, and when you're blowing around, you can stand your ground. And, best of all, it was less than a boater's buck!


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

We use a simple indoor outdoor carpet with a rubber back. Just have it for the cabin sole pathway(not wall to wall thank you) and the galley as it gives great traction and also protects the sole from dings, water, etc. 
Usually last two years before the backing starts to flake and make a mess. 
$20 and I have a new one using the old for a pattern.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

David, that stuff is pretty cool!


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

I found this at our local Home Depot:








Its actually a vinyl plank and one box did the entire sole of our little 26'. Once it is in place you can lift it up to clean under it if needed. We have been very happy with the change from the PO's shag carpet.


----------



## Grunthrie (May 2, 2013)

Azzarac: Went to your blog just to confirm my guess that's a Mac26, bookmarked it for future reading


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

We have a teak and holly sole in the main part of the cabin. Very nice to walk on, easy to keep clean, makes access to the bilge easy.

Other parts (like the aft cabin) have fiberglass with non-skid. Works well enough, but it's a bit slippery sometimes.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Putting wet room laminate onto my cabin sole has long been on my wish list. For now I'm happy with a set blue striped bathroom mats. Keeps the cabin clean from little dirty footprints.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Teak and holly sole, finished with ULTIMATE SOLE...

Nice stuff, too bad it's no longer available...


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Marinelam on marine plywood. good footing when wet and no more refinishing.
Jim


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

You would be correct Gunthrie. It's a 97 26X that we bought last year. I have everything we did last year on our website but I really need to get busy and start updating it for this year before I start forgetting everything I intended to post LOL.


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

Of course the primary reason for the beer cans in the floor is that collectively they act like a ballast tank. When approaching a shore and you need less draft, well then the fun begins. Of course all that ballast will need to be refilled for the next cruise in order to maximize the boats bluewater handling ability.


BTW we have teak and holly floors.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Varnished clear straight grain fir. Looks good except for the black snits where the PO didn't keep it varnished properly.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

shadowraiths said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of carpet on a boat, either. The big however is, while I love the look of a teak floor, I like the warmth that carpet provides during the winter months. So, the carpet won out over installing a teak floor.


When I prepped the boat this past winter for our re-power, I covered the entire sole with a piece of leftover carpet from our basement, pad and all. I got used to it and, although not very "yachty", I too liked the feel of it, and it had some sound deading (sp?) qualities to!

Our sole needs attention, but I need to repair a annoying water tank leak first. That "Teak" carpet is pretty kewl, different anyways.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There are some cork sheeting and fake cork sheetings sold for flooring and decking. And the infamous Lumber liquidators also sells cork flooring. Cork shouldn't give you any mildew problem, and it is really nice and warm and soft underfoot. Easy to cut and trim, too. Might be another option to look at if you want something softer than plain wood or bamboo flooring.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice Seaduction. 

I've got teak & holly sole finished in ultimate sole. Not sure what I will use next, is the epifanes holding up well?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Holding up very well, thank you. Six coats I think, but there is no sanding required between coats of Epifanes Woodfinish Gloss.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

smackdaddy said:


> what do i have on my cabin sole?
> 
> Beer cans.


aluminum carpet lol


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

DriDek:










At the dock I keep it covered with a relatively cheap Nepalese (or is it Indian?) woven cotton carpet that just happens to be almost exactly the right size.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> Varnished clear straight grain fir. Looks good except for the black snits where the PO didn't keep it varnished properly.


Oh man, you said snits and had a photo of the head...I was confused a bit about the PO's habits for a moment.


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

I just put down some Plasteak fake teak and holly. Like it so far, but I'm accessorizing in the mold of Smackdaddy.

I like IPAs. I've found some in cans - Sea Hag out of Boston, Pork Slop, also from Boston, I think.

I'm open to suggestions to improve my sole (soul?).

Skywalker


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

there are some waterproof laminaites out there, but I don't see how a "floating" floor would really work on a boat. Seems it would just come up and move around. I just put down 1,500 square feet of it (from Lumber liquidators, and not waterproof) and it was not that easy, and I don't think in a house with molding holding it down it will last the 30 years it's warranty says it will. 

There are some nice glue down products, some made from Bamboo that look nice. I looked at one boat that had it and it looked really nice. I also saw a boat with oak; I thought it looked nice but kind of out of place on a boat. 

No way for me to have carpet, too much moisture gets trapped. Looking at an S2 and first thing I would have to do is tear out the carpet headliner. The foam interlocking tiles might be cool, but I wonder if they absorb moisture where you cut them? There is also cork, it can look nice but is hard to keep clean.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I went to Boulter Plywood and bought a ½ sheet of 3/4" Teak & Holly Plywood for the bilge covers, and a full sheet of ½" for the rest of the soule. The O'day 35 uses the FRP floor pan of an O'day 34, except that it is normally covered with ½" teak & holly ply. The 3/4" substrate is great in that the bilge covers do not flex at all.










After cutting the plywood to fit, I coated the back and sides of each piece with 2 coats of epoxy. Then I added a strip of aluminum L bracket from Home Depot to the edges, to prevent them from being damaged from butting / chafing against each other.

I finished it with 4 coats of Minwax Satin Poly (the admiral does not like the gloss look).


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

this is what is on my cabin sole....



am sorry about the out of focus--dakat moved....

oh yes, under da kat and his rug is teak and holly sole..original from 1976.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Before we bought current Womboat I'd have been in total agreement with Killarney and for offshore use I still am. Otoh, when we bought her she had carpet laid over the original teak and holly. We left it there for winter, pulled it up when we went racing or coastal cruising and for summer but I confess that after it went back down for the following winter it has stayed down. That said our girl is pretty dry below decks. It would take a pretty major indundation for the carpet to even get damp and thus far no problems with mould etc and excellent non skid.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

zeehag said:


> this is what is on my cabin sole....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be a pirate's cat...it has a peg leg.


----------



## jhaynne (Jul 14, 2013)

I got lots of chewed gum on my cabin sole.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

dvuyxx said:


> I've been looking at this indoor outdoor carpet. Kinda fun. Funky perhaps.
> Teak Carpet


that does look pretty cool,

the sweet new boats in the club i rent from dont seem to have much in the way of carpet. the occasional rubber backed throw rug at the bottom of the companionway to wipe ones feet on is about it.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread has given us a lot of great ideas for what we can do in the future (and not do - i.e. Pergo!). 

In the meantime, for a quick and temporary solution we went to Home Depot and spent 1/4 of a boat buck on some neutral colored indoor/outdoor carpet. During the off-season we can figure out what we really want.

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

If you want carpet on your boat, go to a "Roll End" store - WAY cheaper than any normal retailer. You generally only need small bits to carpet a boat.

$250 at a RE store would probably carpet a 75 footer.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine was poorly (in my opinion) revarnished by a P.0. It's good from the 5 foot level, full of imperfections at the 2 foot level. 
We are looking at a carpet but if so it's got to be custom fitting. I detest throw rugs as they will always get underfoot and slip at the least opportune time. 
Even then, there are a lot of storage and access points in our sole - I have a hard time considering covering them.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chucklesR said:


> Even then, there are a lot of storage and access points in our sole - I have a hard time considering covering them.


You raise a good point, one of my primary objections to carpets/coverings on cabin soles...

I think it is very important to easily monitor the status of your bilge at a glance, getting into the habit of doing so routinely is a hallmark of good seamanship. I have a large teak grate at the base of my companionway, so any water that shows up in my bilge will become apparent immediately... At the very least, a boat should have an easily accessed hatch over the bilge sump that can be lifted for inspection easily, and without any trouble...

Last boat I ran was a Hallberg-Rassy 43 that a carpet covering most of the sole thoughout the boat... in order to inspect the bilge, it required the entire companionway steps to be removed and set aside, a very tricky and awkward maneuver in a seaway, so that the carpet could be rolled up, and the hatch accessed... An INCREDIBLE PITA, a really piss-poor arrangement on a boat to be sailed offshore, and something rather shocking to see on a boat of such quality...


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Have the original varnished teak/ply. It looks nice and nautical when it's newly varnished but gets scratched up pretty quickly. Doesn't take long for it to look crappy. Foot traffic and gloss varnish are two incompatible ideas. I think a nice, BRIGHT vinyl would be more practical. Can't imagine having carpet on a boat.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

smurphny said:


> Have the original varnished teak/ply. It looks nice and nautical when it's newly varnished but gets scratched up pretty quickly. Doesn't take long for it to look crappy. Foot traffic and gloss varnish are two incompatible ideas. I think a nice, BRIGHT vinyl would be more practical. Can't imagine having carpet on a boat.


I wouldn't do carpet either, too much maintenance. But everybody is different. We love gloss varnish on the teak and holly sole(like a few do). It's been 13 years since I stripped and coated the sole. The gloss turns to mat in a few years but overall, it's still pleasing. We don't have traction problems in shoes or bare feet.

But most of all, the varnish is doing its job, protecting the wood and keeping it stable(solid wood sole coated all around).

In another season or two, I'll get around to a little sanding a few new coats of spar varnish.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

As I have been looking at boats I have seen a lot with some kind of carpet, and every single one that I was on and lifted the carpet to look under it, the sole needed attention. Also I just think that getting salt out of carpet would be something I would hate, I mean how many of you carry a large Kirby or Electrolux along on the boat, a shop vac maybe, and a small one at that, but something made to lift soil and salt and other stuff out of carpet?

Also I went on three boats in one day last month, one had carpet and it was very obvious a cat had lived on the boat, it smelled like a lion's den. The other two had teak and holly soles, one had a cat on it when I was on it and I did not smell anything out of the ordinary. Wood and pets = good, carpet and pets = bad.

Besides that wood is prettier.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no doubt that wood is prettier. I wish that I had a beautiful wood cabin sole, but even with the amount of restoration that I've done over the last four years, I doubt that I will ever get around ot laying down that wood.

If I can find a soft indoor outdoor carpet that is removeable, that seems like a good solution. You could take it off the boat, hose and defumigate each season.

I've seen some edge-to-edge removeable carpet that stays in place because of its shape and has cutout areas that you can pull back for bilge and storage compartments.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

dvuyxx said:


> There is no doubt that wood is prettier. I wish that I had a beautiful wood cabin sole, but even with the amount of restoration that I've done over the last four years, I doubt that I will ever get around ot laying down that wood.
> 
> If I can find a soft indoor outdoor carpet that is removeable, that seems like a good solution. You could take it off the boat, hose and defumigate each season.
> 
> I've seen some edge-to-edge removeable carpet that stays in place because of its shape and has cutout areas that you can pull back for bilge and storage compartments.


 I would think that you would be able to get it cut to size and shaped to fit, maybe someplace that does car upholstery could do it, also a rolled edge that is stitched would help a lot on keeping it in place and making it easier to clean. I know teak and holly are expensive, there are some alternatives that are not as much, but anything that goes on a boat is somehow worth more if they find out it is going on a boat haha.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone looked into the cost of the teak and holly carpet?


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

$6/square foot


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Now if I can just stop my leaks, that carpet might be a good option! Right now, I only have a plain, white MDF-style floor.


----------



## bshipp (Dec 18, 2004)

I had a teak and holly sole that had been badly damaged over the years. I ended up ripping it out, replacing the subfloor, and putting in plasteak. (And by "I" I mean the boatyard.) I love it. From 3 feet away you cannot tell that it's actually made from recycled plastic, and it looks as good as the day it was installed. It is not cheap, but it is very durable.

Teak Boat Flooring, Holly Boat Flooring, Maple Boat Flooring | PlasTEAK & PlasDECK


----------



## mountainsailor (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone used the vinyl teak and holly with a cat on board? I don't want the heartache that I had with the bottom slider cushions! Thanks


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Since my boat doesn't have a fixed table in the salon, I use a 3x5 area rug and a small kitchen mat at the foot of the companionway steps. Easy to take out or move and cheap enough to use until ratty and throw away.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

TD's marine plywood sole is painted with flattened white two part epoxy paint. We use rubber backed throw runners on that. Easy to roll up for bilge access and cleaning. Inexpensive and easily replaced. Comfortable and secure under foot.

There are occasions when a few EMPTY beer cans may have been rolling around.

I spent some time on a boat with unfinished elm soles. Great wood for that application.

Down


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

Deck boards what else? Really, 'Veranda' 8ft, painted, seems to be working great, but not real 'rich' looking. .02


----------



## Pointe106 (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you installed the teak carpet and are you happy with it? Thanks for the link, looks interesting.


----------



## inshallamiami (Jan 2, 2004)

Our Morgan 34 sole seems to be "different". It is teak and holly 1/8" over 1/2" ply? The teak is definitely not veneer. It ALSO isnarrower than the standard stuff they sell nowadays: 1 7/8" wide with 1/4" holly. Can't find this ANYWHERE! We just need to replace a bilge cover. I'm going nuts trying to find it. Would hate to replace entire sole. Ideas or leads appreciated.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

One of my favorite things is my saloon floor. I love thick fluffy soft rugs for tootsie luxury. Plus i love buying a souveneer from countries that I visit. So i have about 12 small rugs, runners and carpets. All are inexpensive and can be chucked away if they die. Rubber backed carpets die first!

From Egypt i negotiated a silk carpet down from $200 to $40 and it is as real as the virgins who wove it in an impoverished village in the mountains... But it is natural fibre and may be silk. Its pattern is traditional and its lovely, plus a lovely reminder of negotiating with that lot of crooks. Hint: always walk away three times and make the shop owner follow you out of the shop. They will never sell at a loss but always want the best price. They wont let a sale slip through.

Next great bits of carpet were from Turkey and we also got some great prayer coushins for $10. Definitly an authentic locals prayer goods shop and i doubt theyve ever seen a tourist before.

Other carpets have dolphins or fish, and some are just great fluffy $5 discounted On Sale bits that happen to fit.

It makes Sea Life more like home.


----------



## randyrhines (Jun 5, 2010)

cthoops said:


> It's painted marine grade plywood under the carpet, but it's pretty ratty looking. We'd need to sand it a bit and paint it.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the carpet either, but I like how it feels in bare feet.


A couple years ago I did the interior floor of a 75' schooner Moonfleet in Tek Dek its synthetic or PVC strips with the black dividers, I laid it over sanded plywood. Follow the instructions, very easy, it's been standing up well and looks really sharp! I think it went in around 11. Or 12. Bucks a square foot. Put in some flush mount brass floor hatch pulls , I'm a carpenter so I was Leary about the choice of synthetic, I'm converted now, and glad I ordered enough for my own boat.
Make sure you get the right stuff Tek Dek from U.K. There are some knock offs out there not up to snuff.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

At the moment.. my boat does not have a cabin Sole.. it's missing most of it's interior as I get ready to redo it from stem to stern


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

On my old boat (Nash 26') I replaced the indoor/outdoor carpeting - which was always wet, gritty and slid around underfoot - with eucalyptus decking:



















I got it at one of those liquidation places. I think I paid about $200.00 for the whole sole.

It worked out great: it looked really good; the plastic backing allowed for good drainage; once installed the sole didn't move around etc.

If my new boat didn't have a nice holly sole I would do the same on this boat.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

While waiting for the Teak & Holly I ordered to arrive I made up some temporary pieces out of pre-finished Oak Flooring. I kinda like it and it's tough as nails, had the same stuff by the front door of the house for 20 years. The Teak and Holly is all wrapped up in the dark basement (it is photosensitive) should I decide to go back.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I know some of the posts I'm responding to are old. I missed them the first time around.



SoOkay said:


> Of course the primary reason for the beer cans in the floor is that collectively they act like a ballast tank.


Funny. It reminds me of a common practice on submarines and on some smaller surface warships. Canned goods are organized on the deckplates and light ply covers them up. You know how far you are through a deployment based on where the step down (or up) is from the area with cans remaining to the area already eaten through. The organization and planning for the layout is huge.

There aren't many boats with sufficient headroom to take this approach but it is interesting to think about. I've certainly stacked a couple of layers of cans in the limited floor space of the v-berth on more than one boat.



JonEisberg said:


> You raise a good point, one of my primary objections to carpets/coverings on cabin soles...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Last boat I ran was a Hallberg-Rassy 43 that a carpet covering most of the sole thoughout the boat... in order to inspect the bilge, it required the entire companionway steps to be removed and set aside, a very tricky and awkward maneuver in a seaway, so that the carpet could be rolled up, and the hatch accessed.


On a 43 you should be able to see the bilge in three places: pop two snaps forward and look through the access to the transducers, lift the access to the refrigeration compressor in the galley (no carpet there) and look inboard with a flashlight, and (best) pop two snaps where two pieces of carpet come together between the forward edge of the galley and aft edge of the salon table. There is an access plate there that allows you to see the deepest part of the bilge above the keel.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

capttb said:


> While waiting for the Teak & Holly I ordered to arrive I made up some temporary pieces out of pre-finished Oak Flooring. I kinda like it and it's tough as nails, had the same stuff by the front door of the house for 20 years. The Teak and Holly is all wrapped up in the dark basement (it is photosensitive) should I decide to go back.


Make sure you maintain the finish on the oak - it will blacken if it gets wet.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> Make sure you maintain the finish on the oak - it will blacken if it gets wet.


On the original veneer the Holly had turned black from exposure to sunlight, I couldn't figure out how to prevent that.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Indoor/ outdoor carpet (came With the boat). It's the most awfull stuff I've ever seen. You can lift the carpet up and there is like "white sand" under it. Once a week I can vacuum this stuff up. Pretty soon I'll have nothing but thread and have to do something.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been looking at this: LONSEAL Flooring: LONWOOD MARINE. Teak and Holly but without the maintenance. Okay, not as nice as the real mccoy, but the samples I've looked at were pretty nice. Defender carries it at $36/linear foot (in 72" width). Good Old Boat did a feature on this stuff -- really looks nice. Currently, I just have a carpet runner going the length of the cabin sole. I bring it home at the end of the season and hit it with the steam cleaner to freshen it up. Works okay, but the T&H (even the fake stuff) would dress things up quite a bit. Anyone have any direct experience with this?


----------



## Teamstone (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, Also have Teak and Holly. Appears to be a laminate. Mostly in good shape, but the "edges" have given up the ghost. Any place anyone know where I can get bit of teak and holly laminate? 

Honestly a 3 1/2' by 2' piece would give me all I need to make it look great!


----------



## randyrhines (Jun 5, 2010)

I know a guy who has a sheet of it I will ask him sat where he got it and get back to you


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Dead flys


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had in / outdoor carpet in my Catalina 30 I had it edged and it was nice, warm and quiet, the boat was a very dry boat plus I would leave a 75 watt bulb with a tin deflector on at night. it would burn off any moisture. My new (to me) Coronado 25 needs a floor but with limited headroom, 5'6" and I am 5'6" I don't want to loose any headroom so a vinyl or carpet is what I am stuck with, good thing its a small boat, not much to worry about.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Defender has teak-and-holly and other boat laminate flooring


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Multihullgirl said:


> Defender has teak-and-holly and other boat laminate flooring


high $$, I am thinking carpet again, this is a small boat (Coronado 25) and its easy to keep clean or cheap enough to replace, hell its cheap enough to have multiple carpets for different times of the year, dark for summer when you'll be using the boat the most, high use (hides dirt) maybe light grey of tan for the winter when you'll be spending more time below and not going in and out of the boat all day.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds kind of decadent to me!


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

Our entire sole is teak & holly, very excellent, but from the sounds of your various factors, this might be just right:

ThermalDry® carpet tiles have a waterproof plastic base designed with a built-in drainage plane and thermal break. Water drains through ThermalDry carpet rather than soaking in, eliminating worries about mold, mildew and moisture damage.

ThermalDry Basement Carpet Tiles - Waterproof, Moldproof, Perfect!


----------



## Sailmanstan (Jan 6, 2014)

Where can I obtain 3/4" teak and holly plywood. The teak must be 1 1/2" wide and the holly 1/4" 
Stan


----------



## armandolio (Aug 7, 2011)

Met the distributor Teak Like Flooring (www.teaklikeflooring.com) this week at the Miami Boat Show. Anybody have this?

I hate the labor that goes into my keeping my Catalina '30 fiberglass/non-skid floor looking clean.


----------



## Sailmanstan (Jan 6, 2014)

I have 3/4 inch teak and holly sole. The teak bands are 1 1/2 inch wide and the holly is 1/4 inch wide. It is a veneer on the 3/4 inch marine ply I think


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Armand, your link didn't work. I have the same issues with my floor, that's why I was looking for an alternative. I'm still thinking that the teak and holly carpet would be interesting if the price is good. It would be nice to be able to rip it out and replace it easily.


----------



## armandolio (Aug 7, 2011)

Jingo
The proper link is www.teakliteflooring.com
They charge $30 per foot. $35 if one wants it permanently glued to sole. 
My main concern is that if you don't make it permanent, where they cut out bilge access, you have to lift the whole thing to access bilge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Also at the boat show, these fellers:

Welcome to BOGANTEC

$30/sqft. Stuff was very lightweight (a big consideration for me) and they seemed to be accommodating/hungry for biz


----------



## tsmith409 (Feb 28, 2002)

I just bought a Hunter 30 (1980 model) The teak & holly plywood is delaminating.

Can I just pull it up and put down indoor/outdoor carpet?
Are there any other products that would work?


----------



## tsmith409 (Feb 28, 2002)

I just bought a Hunter 30 (1980 model) The teak & holly plywood is delaminating.

Can I just pull it up and put down indoor/outdoor carpet?
Are there any other products that would work?


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

You need to look into what's causing the delamination first. If there are leaks, then you need to fix the leaks before you put anything else in there. Otherwise, the carpet will just get soaked and turn into a mildew factory.


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

Our Tartan 34 has cork flooring which the PO painted with an extremely ugly grey paint. We are replacing it with this:

Oceano Parquet Cork Floor Tile | AmCork

The cork is soft underfoot and easy to clean.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I went down to Home Depot and bought a runner carpet with rubber backing. It was cheep, and it doesn't move because of the rubber. It looks nice - and protects the teak/holly sole. When it gets old, or won't clean easily, I just buy a new one.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

My Catalina 309 had a tough, vinyl floor over fiberglass. Put down a rug to warm it up a little. How ya gonna beat that? 

Now, I'm sailing a Catalina 28 with a fiberglass floor with a grippy texture. On top of that is a custom cut, edged, and loose fitting carpet. The boat came from Catalina with fitted carpet in gray, and the PO thought it looked dingy and replaced it with blue. To make it a little more interesting, I put a small, patterned rug down in the middle of the cabin. 

My boat's in Michigan, though, not the tropics. 

Back in the day of wooden powerboats, you could buy a forty foot Chris Craft for a thousand a foot. Or, you could buy a Huckins for at least twice that. The Huckins had curtains for doors (to keep the weight down), and the floors were linoleum. Moral of story, when it came to the trade-off between glitz vs. function, they had the guts to choose function.


----------

